# welcher bmx-lenker ???



## mBmx (10. Juli 2011)

hallo erstmal ich such nen neuen leichten lenker für mein radl aber finde nicht wirklich welche, also hab ich mir gedacht vielleicht könnt ihr mir da mal helfen 

wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar vorschläge machen könntet

danke im vorraus


----------



## RISE (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn du keine findest, scheinst du ja gewisse Ansprüche zu haben. Die zu wissen wäre schon enorm von Vorteil Hoch? Breit? Upsweep? Backsweep?Wie leicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mBmx (10. Juli 2011)

eig alles egal nur der sollte hald schon leicht sein den leichtesten den ich gefunden habe wiegt so um die 600 g und wenns geht noch leichter sein


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Juli 2011)

alles egal! top! willst du ernsthaft mit der Kiste fahren oder nur cool sein wie evil?


----------



## RISE (11. Juli 2011)

Unter 600 Gramm wird schwierig und geht wenn dann auch nur mit Maßen, die längst der Vergangenheit angehören oder einfach nicht halten.


----------



## mBmx (11. Juli 2011)

Ja ich will dann schon mit dem fahren und mit den upsweep uund dem zeugs kenn ich mich eh nicht aus


----------



## RISE (11. Juli 2011)

Ok, dann macht Beratung auch eigentlich keinen Sinn. Ich würde im Shop deiner Wahl anrufen und den leichtesten Lenker bestellen, den die da haben.


----------



## mBmx (11. Juli 2011)

Okay danke


----------



## mainfluffy (13. Juli 2011)

das macht er jetzt, wetten?


----------

